# 2005 Helm Shop Manual Available



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Just in case you didn't know the 2005 Helm GTO shop manual is available.

$135 + 6.95 Handling.

http://www.helminc.com/helm/product...ype=N&mscsid=CG0U90TPHKFG9KWW7AJD7QMAK6G39RX3

Check with your Dealer as I was able to save 10% ...

I figured if I do my own work , the $ saved could be sent to the gas tank. And these Shop Manuals are loaded with Info on our Goats.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi all,

We sell them for 124.95 shipped. Give us a call if you're interested!

Thanks.
Gene


----------

